# 1969 Sears Suburban & Farm Catolog



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a few pages showing sears tractors for 1969. There are more pages showing attacments if anyone wants to see more just ask.
Featuring the 10XL and Custom 7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sears suburban 12


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sears hydro-trac 12


----------



## LOADERMAN (Nov 9, 2013)

looking for owners manual for 1969 hydro trac Big Al


----------

